# 350,000sq ft in nc to plow/need subcontractor



## norrislandscape (Oct 28, 2011)

anyone interested in plowing 350,000 sq ft in 30 minutes east of raleigh?


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

If I was east of raleigh I could definitely plow that in 30 minutes. I think i can pull 11,700 square feet a minute with my 75' pusher on the front of my cat 994 D


----------



## Laszlo Almasi (Feb 11, 2006)

norrislandscape;1332498 said:


> anyone interested in plowing 350,000 sq ft in 30 minutes east of raleigh?


Whatcha got? I might be able and interested. [email protected]


----------

